# The last few days. Thanks ND!



## Pablo (Sep 12, 2009)

I (from CO) finally made it up to ND for the last few days of pheasant season. We hunted with a different size group every day and shot our limit each of the four days we were out. We hunted from Gackle (our land), to Napoleon, and further into the SW corner. We saw a conservative +300 birds each day. The birds ranged from singles, to spots holding 50. Lots of standing corn around Wishek, to birds already in farmers' yards in the SW corner. SW corner was posted pretty tight, but plenty of PLOTS land to hunt. We asked a few farmers for permission, all but one let us on to hunt. It was cold and tough walking through deep snow in areas, but that is why it is called hunting and not just killing. We had a great time, as did the dogs.

I know the population is down compared to the past 2-4 years, but we still saw large numbers, even larger than I remember hunting as a kid in the early 80's. I think we have been babied with the high numbers, thinking pheasants should be sitting at each corner, just waiting for us to come by. I am not looking for anyone's response to this posting (resident vs nonresident comments), just wanted to say there are plenty of birds to be hunted, and thanks again ND for the great hunting!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hats off to you Paul for getting out there in tough conditions! It is a laborous effort right now. :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I am waiting for Matt Jones here! Thanks ND!!! Thanks cattails! Thanks 4ft drifts of snow!! :beer:


----------

